# will you trade up?



## trip (Dec 27, 2010)

When the Kindle Hollywood comes out...will you trade up? Count me in.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I have the K2, K3, and Fire, but I'll be one-clicking like crazy anyway.


----------



## omnibus34 (May 25, 2011)

Depends!  I won't trade up if it's just a camera and a minor resolution upgrade.  I probably will trade up for an SD card slot and external volume control.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

if it is a major upgrade, yes. If not, no.


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

I doubt it, since I just bought a Google Nexus 7 a couple of weeks ago. However, if the new Fire comes with 4G, I might consider buying one.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

I won't be able to any time soon, but I do intend to upgrade from my Fire. I'm really interested in the Nexus, though, so a new Fire would have to be reaaally phenomenal for me to go that route.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

teralpar said:


> I doubt it, since I just bought a Google Nexus 7 a couple of weeks ago.


Same for me, and I love the Nexus. But if it's really killer, I might sell my KF 1 and go for the new Fire.

Too many unknowns right now to make any decisions.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

It all has to do with specs. If the F2 has bluetooth, mic, and maybe a few other things (like being able to change keyboards), then it is possible. I passed on the first Fire and went with a full-fledged Android tablet instead. The only thing I think I would have taken advantage of on the Fire would have been the Prime video streaming app.

I can understand the first Fire having less features to get the lower price point, but now that there are tablets like the Nexus 7, the next Fire really needs to have something to make it stand out. Hopefully it will.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have been informed that, should I decide to trade up and get whatever new Fire type device is announced, that my existing Fire _will be_ passed on to my son.  He doesn't need it. . . .he's just a gadget nut -- I think it's genetic.  Anyway, I certainly don't need 2 of them. . . . .here's a good solution!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> ...doesn't need it. . . . just a gadget nut -- I think it's genetic.


That's me!


Xopher said:


> It all has to do with specs.


Ditto; and I'm just waiting on the Nexus 7 decision to see what is announced on the 6th


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Highly unlikely for me. 

Not only am I still using my K2 and happy with my Fire, I usually keep using a particular model until it no longer meets my needs. (I am still using my old flip phone. At least it is digital, if not smart! ) Hardware upgrades for me usually mean that my previous model is broken, needs a new battery, or that the new model has a "must have" feature. (In the case of my K2, I just ordered a new battery and will put it in my old K2 as soon as the battery arrives. )

ETA: Just finished replacing the battery in my K2 following the video from NewPower99.com. My K2 rebooted and seems to be working fine!


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

My K4 might find a new home if Amazon comes out with a backlit e-Ink device.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

For the sake of trading up -- no.
If the new version brings sufficient upgrades in technology, features and usability -- quite possibly.
If the new version doesn't and another device comes out that does (and does so in a way to make me want to trade) -- well, then there might be a Fire sale (pun intended).


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

I will, since Ive had pretty much every single revision of the Kindle, I guess I'll be getting it


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

If it has 3G or 4G for less than what I pay for it with my iPad _and _I get a higher lever of data, I'll bite.


----------



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

Has anyone heard if it will have an "e-ink" option for better viewing in the sun? 

To stay on topic, I'll probably trade up and pass my current fire to my daughter.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

No one has heard anything because it's not been announced yet.  We're all waiting impatiently for September 6!

It's possible there won't even be a new Fire though, as the current model is showing as 'sold out' at Amazon, that's probably not likely.  

I'm certain, assuming there is one, that the new "Fire" will be the same sort of screen as the current model, though possibly higher resolution.  No e-Ink -- it's not yet good enough for rendering video, etc.

It's possible, however, that there will also be a new eInk kindle model.  Likely, even.  Smart money is on a model with an integrated front lighting system ala the nook GlowLight.

There has been some talk of a device that has a switchable display -- both eInk and 'backlit' -- but to my knowledge that's far from customer ready -- way too expensive yet to produce.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I very much doubt that I will get the new fire, but I suppose some really good specs could sway me. Kindle with a built in light I will be getting though if it's announced.


----------



## kapierce65 (Dec 31, 2011)

I've had my Kindle Fire since Christmas. I play games on it, watch TV and movies on it and even read books everyday. I feel as if I still do not know what all it is capable of and am still learning what I can do with it. I absolutely love it! Trading up may be an option for some but for me, I'll be keeping my Fire.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I've said it on another thread, but it depends on how much of an upgrade it actually is.  I need more memory - another 8G model without expandable memory is a non-starter for me.  I'm tired of juggling apps.  

What I'm really looking forward to is the iPad "Mini" - if that materializes, price & the actual size will determine what I do - I still prefer iOS over Android overall and I've always said I'd have been all over a 7" iPad.  I'm actually pretty happy with the combination of toys I've got right now - but I did tell DH today that if the iPad Mini happens, it could really simplify his Christmas shopping.


----------



## Lissie (May 26, 2011)

I'm just hoping that the new one will be available in New Zealand, not holding my breath though!


----------



## Shadin (Dec 29, 2009)

Not me,  my fire works fine as is.  Plus I've got a nice Oberon cover for it.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I might jump for e ink option for reading in certain lights..  and 3G or 4G

We will see.  Hard for me not to jump, or at least order.  However I did order a Touch and aFire and cancelled the touch.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

My mouth will say "No."

But, as much as I deny it, I know that I'm going to get it.  It's inevitable.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

My head will say no but it's my trigger finger that rules my life!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

My mantra is always "I can still cancel the order".  Only did it once with the Touch.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

5 more days now. I am ready to pull the trigger on everything at this point. The waiting is so long.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Probably so. In a perfect world I'd wait a bit but..I don't live in a perfect world.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Not doing it this time.  I hope I don't eat my words.    I don't use my fire as much as I did at first.  Plus I have a 10" android tablet, an android phone, the Fire and a Kindle Keyboard so I don't think I will have time for one more gadget.  As addicted as I am to gadgets, I believe I'll skip a generation and pick up the next one, provided I haven't been cured of my addiction by then.  

Actually, I have been reading my KK a lot lately.  It took a swim with me today.  Thank goodness for the waterproof pouch.  It took a couple dips when my golden retriever decided I looked way to comfortable on my float.  Since I wouldn't throw his Frisbee in the water he decided an alternate way to get my attention.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

DH and DS both say yes they will upgrade.  DS's fiancee and I will be the recipients of their original Fire's.  I have a Touch and have no desire to upgrade to a new eInk Kindle, even if it is lighted in some way like the Nook Glowlight.  I have a K3 Oberon cover that fits the Fire nicely.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

teri said:


> Actually, I have been reading my KK a lot lately. It took a swim with me today. Thank goodness for the waterproof pouch. It took a couple dips when my golden retriever decided I looked way to comfortable on my float. Since I wouldn't throw his Frisbee in the water he decided an alternate way to get my attention.


  Glad you had it in the waterproof pouch!

Betsy


----------



## CollinKelley (Sep 1, 2011)

I love my Kindle Fire and really do use it every single day -- reading, checking email, updating Twitter/Facebook and watching video. However, I'm going to see something really spectacular to do an upgrade so soon. Looking forward to seeing the specs.


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

I have the kindle keyboard and I just sold my Kindle fire. I believe I am going to wait for the Apples announcement. I use my kindle keyboard and my ipod touch everyday but my kindle fire not so much.


----------



## romac (Jun 23, 2010)

I sold my fire and gave my iPad 2 to my gf for school, im definitely in the market and have been. If it just totally blows me Away I'll order one, but most likely I'll wait to see what apple does with the iPad mini as I'm quite invested in their AppStore etc now


----------



## eBooksHabit (Mar 5, 2012)

My Kindle Fire will become my wife's Kindle Fire, and I will be getting a Kindle Fire 2.

Plus, 2 new iphones this month (if announced... we both have 3GS's.. time to upgrade)... it will be an expensive month!


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

Debating with myself   My son has several game apps, i.e. Modern Combat, on my Fire and has to beg to play them..  If I get an upgrade my son could get the old Fire to himself.  But, the faster screen and bigger screen would really be better for playing games.  I rarely play games and 90% of my time is spent reading books.  And I still have my K2 that I though I would use for books but haven't used since I got the Fire when it was released.  I should wait till next year and get the next generation of upgrades.  I really should, but . . .  give the boy my old one so he will quit bugging me is tempting.  Also, his birthday is Sept. 14th.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, I'm there.  Getting the Fire 4G.


Will try to sell the original Fire to a friend or trade it in to Amazon.

Betsy


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, I'm there. Getting the Fire 4G.
> 
> 
> Will try to sell the original Fire to a friend or trade it in to Amazon.
> ...


Betsy, I listed my fire on Amazon yesterday morning, and not more than one minute went by and it sold! Granted, I made sure to price mine a bit lower than the competition (guess it worked) 
I have a feeling the market will be flooded soon with the old fires. Can't wait for next Friday to meet Asheley 2. I've already gotten a couple of audio books to try out the Whispersync feature as well as the immersion reading. 
Only 6 days to go!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My Original Fire will go to my son, assuming he wants it.  I'll probably pass on my Keyboard model as well, when the PW comes. . . .and keep it and my basic Kindle.  Have to figure out who might want it. . . . . .


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

I was going to sell my original Fire, but my son has been wanting a tablet so I am going to let him use it for a while to see how he likes it.  If he does, I am thinking I may get him one of the newer HD models for Christmas.  He takes many of his college courses online and I think the ability to use bluetooth peripherals such as a keyboard may make it an ideal device for him.  I ordered the 7" HD, 16g.  I really want a 32g, but I don't want to wait until October!  I ordered a Paperwhite, but I am keeping my KK.  The KK is my "around the house" reader.  I am not sure about the Mini K.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I will probably get the 7 inch Fire HD but I am going to wait and see what Apple comes out with.  If they have an iPad mini for a similar price, I will have to think hard about which one I want.

Either way I plan on selling my current Fire (with Oberon cover) to my brother and SIL for $100.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

No because I have a iPad and anything my fire can not do my iPad can.


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

Yep. I already sold my old Fire to my brother in law. Although I didn't use it quite as much as I thought I would I have started to use it working out with the prime video's. The integration with audible will also be neat IMHO. I have an IPAD2 for work but it's too big to set on the elliptical machine. The old Fire worked fine so I am hoping the new one does as well!


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm going to hold on to my Fire for a little while.  I'll wait to see if anything amazing comes along.  I'm sure it won't be long.


----------



## cursor system (Aug 15, 2012)

It depends on the features that will come with it. If it is something that of great beneficial to me I will trade but if mot i will not


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

I am normally a gadget freak. I have multiple ereaders from various brands too. I had a 7 inch KF HD on order but cancelled it. I'm staying with my first gen KF for now. I may bite on the KF 4g though, as a backup for my iPad 3. We'll see.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

You know, i dont think i will. I was really excited anout the 8.9" announcement but i dont like the customers also bought bullshit. That bothers me more than the idea of lock screen ads. I may keep my original KF for the bigger screen & sell my galaxy mp3 for a new adless touch

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aprilh (Sep 16, 2012)

Does anyone have an idea what the value of my Kindle Fire will have against the 16G 8.9 HD? And where would I trade up to?

Aprilh


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You can resell the original Fire back to Amazon for roughly $83.  Search on Amazon for "electronics trade in".

You can probably get slightly more by selling it yourself. There's a 'Buy/Sell/Trade/Barter' board here at KindleBoards -- all transactions between buyers and sellers are strictly at your own risk; KB assumes no liability.

Note that the new Fire is only $159 and is very similar to the original but with twice the memory.  The HD models start at $199.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I saw a new Fire at Best Buy, not sure but think it was the HD.  Loved the brighter, sharper picture!  Awesome.  But, the screen is slightly small than my original Fire.  I noticed it right away then put my Fire next to it to confirm.  Decided I would just keep the old one for now and get a PW to agument the Kindle family for now.  Lets see what comes out in 12 to 18 months


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

TLM said:


> I saw a new Fire at Best Buy, not sure but think it was the HD. Loved the brighter, sharper picture! Awesome. But, the screen is slightly small than my original Fire. I noticed it right away then put my Fire next to it to confirm. Decided I would just keep the old one for now and get a PW to agument the Kindle family for now. Lets see what comes out in 12 to 18 months


Are you sure you were looking at a Fire? Because the screen on the HD is pretty much the same size. Definitely the same diagonal -- 7 inch. But the aspect ratio is slightly different: The HD screen is slightly shorter and wider when compared to the original Fire screen which is taller and thinner. But the difference is very small. I'd certainly not characterize the HD screen as _smaller_ overall; in fact it seems a bit larger, if anything. 

I note that there is a new Fire _non_HD model. . . . .but it's basically the same screen as on the original Fire, just a slightly different sized case, as far as I can tell.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

Well, I was at the Best Buy, but it was labeled as a Fire.  They just didn't have a price on it, nor labed as HD or not.  Actually the whole Kindle area is a mess.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

No, not this time. I'm finding I'm not really using my fire very much, I've been on my iPad a lot more!


----------

